# Towels



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

How do we exist without "Good Morning Towels".
Any memories of these and their uses, mainly China Hands I think.


----------



## Baz1uk (Sep 28, 2006)

I used to buy a few dozen in Penang,which was first port far east,and they seemed to end up all over the place,Engine room,Duty Mess..etc


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

They are still on the go - at least in Singapore up at Sembawang Shipyard. Used most days by the guys on the vessel as a "sweat band". I have seen them in the local shops as well.

McC


----------

